# How to clean synthetic stock?



## Rays123 (Jul 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a santa barbara customs spanish mauser. someone has replaced the wood stock with a synthetic stock. The stock has some old mud stains in the actual grains of it, i have tried everything I could think of to get it off but nothing is working. Any idea how to clean it?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

Give ArmorAll the car care product a try.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 29, 2010)

Water and a toothbrush should work to get the dirt out of the porous surface. Thats what I used on mine.


----------



## Early-14 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Early-14*

With the Ruger MK II syn. stock.  I removed the stock  from the rifle,  and all metal parts from the stock.   Washed the stock  with a brush using dish washing soap and hot water. When dry,  Rub the stock with CRISCO and a cloth.  I do not put crisco inside the barrel channel or inside the action area.  The next day I wipe the stock with a clean cloth,  24 hours later I wipe it again and put the rifle back together.  Works on them old Rugers.


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 29, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Water and a toothbrush should work to get the dirt out of the porous surface. Thats what I used on mine.



i rubbed on it for about hour and got alot out but this is just whats left and cant get off, Im tempted to see if itll fit in the dishwasher


----------



## rabbithound (Jul 29, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> i rubbed on it for about hour




and it went off (accidentally of course)


----------



## BamaBart (Jul 30, 2010)

Take the stock off and spray it down with some strong degreaser. Use water and a soft brush and brush it thoroughly for about two minutes. Wash it with hot water and after you dry it then spray EZOX on it and wipe it down.


----------



## Terry May (Jul 30, 2010)

Birchwood Casey makes a synthetic stock cleaner.


----------



## majg1234 (Aug 11, 2010)

used mineral spirits and a medium coarse nylon brush to clean a remy Model sevens' stock i bought here,it had something on it that looked like white paint,after that washed with simple green and used armour all...looks like new now


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 12, 2010)

simple green or zep purple degreaser will usually lift all the dirt out of the pores. spray and let sit for a few minutes and rinse.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 12, 2010)

WGSNewnan said:


> simple green or zep purple degreaser will usually lift all the dirt out of the pores. spray and let sit for a few minutes and rinse.



I have a rifle that was rescued from New Orleans
after Katrina...Good, repeated soap/brush
made the stock look new....Good stiff nylon brush...
Keep at it....


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 12, 2010)

turn off the heater element in your dish washer
and toss it in.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Aug 16, 2010)

WD40 works great !


----------



## arlessinfl (Aug 17, 2010)

I would try a dishwasher after removing all metal and then a little bit of oil (a light weight oil, such as mineral oil) after dry.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> turn off the heater element in your dish washer
> and toss it in.



x2 !!!!!


----------

